# MiniTaurus Prototype



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Terkkuja vaan taas täältä Suomesta :headbang:

First time target shooting with this MiniTaurus prototype from Bill Hays.

Very comfortable & light slingshot.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Outstanding shooting and that beastie is a beauty


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well what can you really say... you're shooting is truly breathtaking.

Line it up, take your shot and it's dead freakin' center... the perfect card cut!

I bet you're running into the same thing I've had... People see you do it so easy and think Wow, I should be able to do it too... not realizing the hours, days, weeks, months and years it took to make it look that easy


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Outstanding shooting and that beastie is a beauty


Thanks man :thumbsup:

Now I'm more interested of full size Taurus too because this Mini is great :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Well what can you really say... you're shooting is truly breathtaking.
> 
> Line it up, take your shot and it's dead freakin' center... the perfect card cut!
> 
> I bet you're running into the same thing I've had... People see you do it so easy and think Wow, I should be able to do it too... not realizing the hours, days, weeks, months and years it took to make it look that easy


I know what I can say. Thank You very much Bill :thumbsup:

Target shooting with slingshot is not well known (I don't know anyone) here and after telling something, I usually hear how everyone has shoot with slingshot, when they were younger.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is a text book video


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dang, first shot, card cut. all the hours of practice paid off.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*What a cool video! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That is a text book video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> dang, first shot, card cut. all the hours of practice paid off.


And all about 400 cards before this


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *What a cool video! * :thumbsup:


Thanks Alfred B)


----------

